# New Haven, CT--8 year old Male, Spanky #879



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11018034 



> Quote:Eight-year-old Spanky. NO APPOINTMENTS NEEDED. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING THIS PET PLEASE VISIT THE SHELTER MONDAY - SATURDAY 12:30 - 4:30 OR CALL THE SHELTER AT (203) 946-8110 All dogs are vaccinated and in most cases altered prior to going to it's new home. In-State Fee $80 cash only Out-of State Fee (no voucher)$35 cash only Proof of homeownership required( mtg statement,tax bill) Landlord approval required for renters.We require that your dog meet our dog so bring him/her/them along.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

hubba hubba.... what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

He is stunning!!! What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

GSRNE is calling on this boy. We're taking in an Old lady dog this weekend, and another senior soon...which brings us up to 4. BUT....we have a wonderful home for a senior long coated male that has been waiting. Crossing my fingers that he is a good fit!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

what a beautiful lh boy!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Any update? Did GSRNE take him?


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

He is still listed on petfinder.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

GSRNE has not taken this boy...
we are playing phone tag and have not been able to connect with them yet. If you are interested in him, please feel free to go ahead. Meanwhile, we'll keep trying to get more information on his hip issue to see what that is all about

Chris


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think that there is anyone interested in him - that's the problem. I don't know how he ended up there at his age - it's just very sad.


----------



## LydemZoo (Nov 27, 2006)

Chris, I'm very close by and am happy to go meet and eval him for GSRNE if that is helpful. I've been keeping an eye on him online, but have no open spaces to help him right now. Let me know if that helps you. Sue


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Any idea if this boy is in danger due to his age?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

His listing was updated a bit. 



> Quote: Eight-year-old Spanky was found wandering with his girlfriend Darla who has since been adopted. He gets along well with other dogs and loves people. He enjoys taking walks but has very bad hips( very low ride) which limits his time for walks and play. He has been taking supplements while at the shelter. He would love a new home with a caring family that can care for his needs.


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Susan,

I am going to PM you about this wonderful older guy and having you evaluate him for direct adoption into our family. 

Your Friend from WAY back...,
Roxanne


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Update: I spoke with Barbara at New Haven to let her know that we are interested in giving a forever home to Spanky. First, we have to be sure that he would thrive in a household with other GSDs and three cats. They are going to do a heartworm test for us. Fingers crossed it is negative...


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck!!! Let me know if you need help with transport. I'm near Hartford CT but willing to pick him up.


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Thank you Kaitadog for your offer to help with transport. Hopefully, Spanky will pass his dog/cat/heartworm evaluation with flying colors! We wait...


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Fingers crossed! When will you find out?


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

This is great news, Roxanne!! 

GSRNE has been in a crisis with dogs the last week...having to put one to sleep, another one had bloat and was too late getting to the vet and did not make it, and another collapsed and was paralyzed in her hind end. She's getting x-rays, and a MRI and we're hoping surgery will fix her. We have another dog having seizures that we''re trying to control, and one that needs double hip surgery. 

With all this going on, we just couldn't take on this boy right now, and I've been worried about him. It is such a relief that you are going to adopt him! 
Chris


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi Guys, We are not positive that a true cat-test can be done because of the arrangement of the facility. But, we are doing our best, working with Sue, and the people at New Haven to get it done. Sue has been so helpful offering to go over with a couple test-dogs at the end of this week. 

Keep positive thoughts that his cat/dog/heartworm test will all be ok. We should have our answers by this Friday...


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Roxanne - that is great news. I will keep Spanky in my prayers and that he passes all his tests with flying colors. Both you and Spanky would be so lucky if it all worked out


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

I have news: we received a considerate call from Barbara at the NHAS because she knew we were working on evaluating Spanky for adoption into our family. She said that she had an eager adopter presently there. They had met Spanky and wanted to adopt him. Steve and I feel that if he has an eager adopter who has met him...that is the way to go. We are in a position to hear about a senior who may be less fortunate and never have an eager adopter. 

I have to say Cheers to the NHAS for keeping Spanky for all those weeks. Having hope is the way to go!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. That is great! I'm sorry he won't be going home with you, but there are plenty out there. (I know of a couple, hint hint)









I'm surprised that they kept him for so long. Way to go!


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Steve and I are still grieving the loss of Sounder, the senior we adopted from WV. But we could not let Spanky continue to stay at the shelter with his condition, if we were able to give him a home. We had to put aside our sadness and continue to help, because we can. 

The senior-spot in our family is, sadly, open...but we are not actively searching out another yet. But if there is one in dire need...


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to come across as pushy.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He does look like Sounder (in pics at least), doesn't he?


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

Kaitadog, I did not feel you were being pushy at all. The facts are that there are other seniors in need. Over the 6 years we have been doing rescue we have had the opportunity to try to give a forever home to 5 different seniors. Three of them weren't happy in our rambunctious environment, and so were adopted out to better fitting homes. Two, Clara Belle and Sounder thrived and became more youthful. I only wish we had had more time to enjoy their company. If the right senior comes along even tonight, I would not hesitate. There is no time to waste! My "actively searching" is pretty intense, lol. I am not doing that at this time! But I am gazing about. 

RebelGSD, yes, I saw the resemblance to Sounder in Spanky. I think it is the coat type, and gentle face. But I had no anticipation that they would be similar in personality. People sometimes try to get a look-alike and it never works that way. If fact, we avoid adopting out dogs to people who are attracted to one that "looks just like so and so I loved". That is a set up for failure. It isn't fair to the dog to be compared.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I just thought that Spanky was somehow meant for you after the loss of Sounder, like an echo (in appearance)... I know appearance is not important, it may be silly, but it is like Sounder sending him. 
When I had to PTS my sable forever foster, I was heartbroken. two weeks later a shelter called me about a sable senior female that was supposed to be PTS. I thought she was meant for me, and my boy was sending her to comfort me. Silly, I know. I rescued her in his memory (and his honor) and she is in a wonderful home now. 

It is fine that Spanky is getting a loving home, another senior will be out there needing you one day.


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

No, not a silly thought at all. I too thought it rather "coincidental" in the same way. 

But when Barbara called and said the person had met Spanky and wanted to adopt right away....I thought, oh man, what if he doesn't dog-test well enough for us, or what if he is heartworm positive. What if we cannot take him and then this other adopter has moved on. Where would that leave Spanky? He had already been there for at least 3 weeks without interest.

The adopter said they are taking Spanky to the veterinarian for a check-up. For all we know, he could get returned to the shelter for having DM. I think Barbara would give us a call. I told her that we can deal with DM, but he has to be ok with cats. By the way, they said he tested great with cats.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Phew. I'm glad you weren't upset. I just didn't realize you had just lost your dog. The right one will come along. Don't worry!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Roxanne, I know there will a lucky senior in your future!









Sorry about Sounder...
















Mel


----------

